# Pay is so low it is hard to stay motivated.



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Basically unless I get a long trip it is $5-$10 an hour gross. Some days it is very bad and $3 an hour. I often find myself saying "Oh I'll probably go out there and earn $20 for 5 hours" and so I just stay home on couch instead.

Also I am starting to HATE the typical demographic in my area where it is a $3-4 ride with a tip unlikely. I mean I am to the point where I will do anything to avoid these people including refusing the ping, working a different area when they usually request, or just turning off the app for a while at that time. If I get the same person like this twice a week I actually get very angry!

The pay to the driver is too low and the oversaturation of drivers is at ridiculous levels. It has been over a week since I took a ping!


----------



## SurgeWarrior (Jun 18, 2016)

touberornottouber said:


> Basically unless I get a long trip it is $5-$10 an hour gross. Some days it is very bad and $3 an hour. I often find myself saying "Oh I'll probably go out there and earn $20 for 5 hours" and so I just stay home on couch instead.
> 
> Also I am starting to HATE the typical demographic in my area where it is a $3-4 ride with a tip unlikely. I mean I am to the point where I will do anything to avoid these people including refusing the ping, working a different area when they usually request, or just turning off the app for a while at that time. If I get the same person like this twice a week I actually get very angry!
> 
> The pay to the driver is too low and the oversaturation of drivers is at ridiculous levels. It has been over a week since I took a ping!


Find solace in knowing you are not alone..its very depressing and infuriates me to know that Uber and Lyft are making close to if not more than me on some trips. And the only recourse is to stop driving.

I have allowed myself to become soo angry to the point of full tilt screaming and cursing at some poor women, making shit wages in a call center across the world.

I still can't believe more drivers haven't gone off the deep end and killed themselves or worse...passengers, hub workers or corp officers.

Honestly, I think its a matter of time before someone receives that one more email (btw, opt out of that shit, its useless to you) about acceptance rates, cancel rates, sees the company give themselves a $.25 increase, trouble with a fee, passenger, app and its enough to push them deeper into depression or feelings of worthlessness.

I know every time we get ignored on rates or I put gas in the car or I see Dara on TV, I get a visceral response. I know there are drivers whose right & wrong switch is rusted and brittle enough to fall apart with one more punch.

Look for other work, immediately!!

As Napoleon said "Never interrupt your enemy when he is making a mistake."

Let Uber destroy their relations with the public by having pissed off drivers..its a matter of time before the damage will be irreversible for them. Just read twitter comments, EVERY hour there are probably close to 100 scathing comments from Uber riders..and Uber continues to reply with a scripted response which fuels it further, its kinda funny!

One more thing I have done..before I hangup with support I tell them I have feedback ( they claim to love it) I have actually said "Tell Dara that I pray everyday for him to be diagnosed with the most painful metastatic bone cancer..you got that?...click"

Its horrible and I wont do it again, but man it felt good to say it a few times!


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Driving part time and big surge only (not 1.1x) is seemingly the only way this gig comes close to making any financial sense.


----------



## Carblar (Sep 1, 2016)

1.5xorbust said:


> Driving part time and big surge only (not 1.1x) is seemingly the only way this gig comes close to making any financial sense.


Far less surging now.. Uber just flat fares the higher rates


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

You've reached the point obviously where you either do it strictly to get out of the house and absolutely do not need the money, or quit. The rates down there are among the worst in the country. It's insulting and demeaning for anyone to drive their own vehicle to do that. Just say NO!


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Carblar said:


> Far less surging now.. Uber just flat fares the higher rates


At low base rates you're just trading car equity for cash and giving free rides with significant risk.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

There needs to be sticky thread about market differences. Yeah, uber/lyft suck ass in the middle of nowhere. If you notice, most of the posters in this forum live in the top 10 metropolitan areas in the us.

It's just the way it is.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

SurgeWarrior said:


> Find solace in knowing you are not alone..its very depressing and infuriates me to know that Uber and Lyft are making close to if not more than me on some trips. And the only recourse is to stop driving.
> 
> I have allowed myself to become soo angry to the point of full tilt screaming and cursing at some poor women, making shit wages in a call center across the world.
> 
> ...


It's really sad. I used to really like Uber when I started. What recently pissed me off the most was them raising rates on passengers but not giving any of it to the driver. They even had the guts to raise the per minute fee and didn't even give us a penny! We get like nine cents a minute!

When Dara first started and Travis was shown the door I had high hopes that things would improve. Instead they seemed to just get worse for the driver. What do I care about a new app? Stop treating your drivers like crap!


----------



## pearl east (May 19, 2018)

Today I accept a request 8 minutes from my home. But the ride was only 4 minutes and I received $2.47. It took me another 8 minutes to get home. It is not worthy of working 20 minutes to make $2.47. Besides my car is a 2 month old Honda Clarity. I think Uber needs to raise the base rate. There shouldn't be any fair under $3-4.


----------



## SurgeWarrior (Jun 18, 2016)

I just finished my last Lyft at base..drove 5 minutes, pickup at a drug store..shopping cart loaded to the hilt...2 elderly women, loaded the barge..drive ACROSS THE STREET!, unload the barge..total 20 minutes! 3.00...done and done!! Lyft’s take 4.58!! no mo!!


----------



## uberoff44 (Mar 1, 2018)

SurgeWarrior said:


> Let Uber destroy their relations with the public by having pissed off drivers..its a matter of time before the damage will be irreversible for them.


As I near the end of my Uber driving days, I am actively making them look bad to as many pax as possible. The one-star rides mean nothing now and they have less than a week to deactivate me before I'm done driving for them. It's actually very satisfying.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

I


uberoff44 said:


> As I near the end of my Uber driving days, I am actively making them look bad to as many pax as possible. The one-star rides mean nothing now and they have less than a week to deactivate me before I'm done driving for them. It's actually very satisfying.


Yes, that is the way to go out. Don't just stop driving. Go out with a bang. Take one for the team and do as much negative stuff as you can as an experiment to determine the threshold Uber will stand before giving you the ax.....love it.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

$9 for 3 hours this morning. All with Lyft. $0 with Uber. Uber offered me a Eats but it was pouring down rain and at a donut shop (these are all over the place so it is a guaranteed minimum fare). It was likely someone accross the street at a hotel and I would be expected to park my car, go up an elevator and deliver the food to the door to some entitled jerk for $3.50 with no tip. No thanks.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

I can’t figure out why people like you stay..? Are you stuck because of criminal history or drug use or something?? Why not look for other work that pays?


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

HotUberMess said:


> I can't figure out why people like you stay..? Are you stuck because of criminal history or drug use or something?? Why not look for other work that pays?


It's usually not this bad. Usually it is $10-$20 an hour when and where I work. But I think it is a combination of the time of year along with the Uber algorithm deciding to punish me. In the last 10 days I've only taken 3 fares. 1 Uber, 2 Lyft. When it is slow, I cut way down. Hard to stay motivated.

I'm not working 10 hours a day for $30 lol. I'm not kidding. I could literally fly a homeless sign on the street corner and make more than driving rideshare here right now. This is no exaggeration!


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

All I'm reading is that you are turning down rides and deliveries, then complaining that you're not earning. 

When I first started driving, I worked 7 days a week and many days struggled to get to $80. Then I slowly figured out where to go and WHEN to go to have a steady flow of rides. Now I work M-F days and Saturday mornings - about 35 hours a week logged in, and I make what used to take me over 50 hours and 7 days to do. You've got to figure out your area. If you're sitting at home waiting for rides, then going right back home to wait for the next one, then you're doing it wrong.


----------



## Koolbreze (Feb 13, 2017)

touberornottouber said:


> Basically unless I get a long trip it is $5-$10 an hour gross. Some days it is very bad and $3 an hour. I often find myself saying "Oh I'll probably go out there and earn $20 for 5 hours" and so I just stay home on couch instead.
> 
> Also I am starting to HATE the typical demographic in my area where it is a $3-4 ride with a tip unlikely. I mean I am to the point where I will do anything to avoid these people including refusing the ping, working a different area when they usually request, or just turning off the app for a while at that time. If I get the same person like this twice a week I actually get very angry!
> 
> The pay to the driver is too low and the oversaturation of drivers is at ridiculous levels. It has been over a week since I took a ping!


Quit cherry picking and actually do something....you'll be amazed.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Atom guy said:


> All I'm reading is that you are turning down rides and deliveries, then complaining that you're not earning.


LOL WHAT?

It's pouring down rain and the EATS ping is to a dunkin donuts. They have them every few miles here so it is almost guaranteed to be a $3-$4 payment. And it likely goes to a nearby hotel. I've never taken a Eats ping so I'm not sure if that means having to park and deliver to the door. I'm NOT doing that in the pouring rain for $3.50 AND risking getting my car towed. No thank you.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

touberornottouber said:


> It's usually not this bad. Usually it is $10-$20 an hour when and where I work. But I think it is a combination of the time of year along with the Uber algorithm deciding to punish me. In the last 10 days I've only taken 3 fares. 1 Uber, 2 Lyft. When it is slow, I cut way down. Hard to stay motivated.
> 
> I'm not working 10 hours a day for $30 lol. I'm not kidding. I could literally fly a homeless sign on the street corner and make more than driving rideshare here right now. This is no exaggeration!


You could probably make $100 an hour with a homeless sign, people eat that junk right up.

Idea: stand out there with a "not homeless.. Uber Driver and times are slow, anything helps God Bless". If this goes well maybe I'll try it LOL


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Koolbreze said:


> Quit cherry picking and actually do something....you'll be amazed.


I only denied one EATS ride for the reason I stated. If I know the ride is a minimum ride WHY would I take it? I'm not even getting 50% of those rides? You've got to be kidding.

Yeah I'm goign to get rich here taking one $3 ride an hour. Because right now that is about all you get here. One ride per hour.



HotUberMess said:


> You could probably make $100 an hour with a homeless sign, people eat that junk right up.
> 
> Idea: stand out there with a "not homeless.. Uber Driver and times are slow, anything helps God Bless". If this goes well maybe I'll try it LOL


I could defintiely make more than I am making right now. I saw a lady at the street corner flying a sign and almost rolled down my window and told her she's probably making more than me today.

Went 15 minutes and 8 miles away for one of my Lyft rides. Luxury area. Usually they are decent so I take it. She just goes down the street to the church. $3.

Thank god I have another business I cna switch over to when it is slow like this


----------



## UberCheese (Sep 3, 2017)

Simply quit. It doesn't pay so there's no point in doing it



touberornottouber said:


> Basically unless I get a long trip it is $5-$10 an hour gross. Some days it is very bad and $3 an hour. I often find myself saying "Oh I'll probably go out there and earn $20 for 5 hours" and so I just stay home on couch instead.
> 
> Also I am starting to HATE the typical demographic in my area where it is a $3-4 ride with a tip unlikely. I mean I am to the point where I will do anything to avoid these people including refusing the ping, working a different area when they usually request, or just turning off the app for a while at that time. If I get the same person like this twice a week I actually get very angry!
> 
> The pay to the driver is too low and the oversaturation of drivers is at ridiculous levels. It has been over a week since I took a ping!


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

touberornottouber said:


> LOL WHAT?
> 
> It's pouring down rain and the EATS ping is to a dunkin donuts. They have them every few miles here so it is almost guaranteed to be a $3-$4 payment. And it likely goes to a nearby hotel. I've never taken a Eats ping so I'm not sure if that means having to park and deliver to the door. I'm NOT doing that in the pouring rain for $3.50 AND risking getting my car towed. No thank you.


Uber isn't for you. It's for people who understand how to hustle. Not every trip or delivery is a winner. But you make steady progress towards whatever your daily goal it. Not cherry pick and then complain about not earning anything.


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

touberornottouber said:


> Basically unless I get a long trip it is $5-$10 an hour gross. Some days it is very bad and $3 an hour. I often find myself saying "Oh I'll probably go out there and earn $20 for 5 hours" and so I just stay home on couch instead.
> 
> Also I am starting to HATE the typical demographic in my area where it is a $3-4 ride with a tip unlikely. I mean I am to the point where I will do anything to avoid these people including refusing the ping, working a different area when they usually request, or just turning off the app for a while at that time. If I get the same person like this twice a week I actually get very angry!
> 
> The pay to the driver is too low and the oversaturation of drivers is at ridiculous levels. It has been over a week since I took a ping!


File fake cleaning fees to boost your income


----------



## UberCheese (Sep 3, 2017)

Uber is not a hustle

It doesnt pay anything.



Atom guy said:


> Uber isn't for you. It's for people who understand how to hustle. Not every trip or delivery is a winner. But you make steady progress towards whatever your daily goal it. Not cherry pick and then complain about not earning anything.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Atom guy said:


> Uber isn't for you. It's for people who understand how to hustle. Not every trip or delivery is a winner. But you make steady progress towards whatever your daily goal it. Not cherry pick and then complain about not earning anything.


Sorry but I'm not some idiot. I know not to take a bunch of $3 fares here if I can avoid it. I've tried it in the past and everytime I did it meant horrible earnings. There is no volume here. Taking short rides means wearing down your car, being broke, and dealing with entitled passengers. The latter because for some reason the ones filing false reports or rating low always seem to be minimum fares!!

Between making $3 for a ride and 30 minutes of my time versus just sitting and playing a game on my mobile phone, I will stay parked and enjoy the game. I don't need $3 that badly.


----------



## UberCheese (Sep 3, 2017)

It's sad. Driving for a living has downgraded to being paid less than a crack-ho fresh out of county jail.



touberornottouber said:


> Sorry but I'm not some idiot. I know not to take a bunch of $3 fares here if I can avoid it. I've tried it in the past and everytime I did it meant horrible earnings. There is no volume here. Taking short rides means wearing down your car, being broke, and dealing with entitled passengers. The latter because for some reason the ones filing false reports or rating low always seem to be minimum fares!!
> 
> Between making $3 for a ride and 30 minutes of my time versus just sitting and playing a game on my mobile phone, I will stay parked and enjoy the game. I don't need $3 that badly.


----------



## SurgeWarrior (Jun 18, 2016)

uberoff44 said:


> As I near the end of my Uber driving days, I am actively making them look bad to as many pax as possible. The one-star rides mean nothing now and they have less than a week to deactivate me before I'm done driving for them. It's actually very satisfying.


I'm thinking of calling all the passengers before I arrive and saying "The guy I just dropped off has a severe case of head lice..its up to you if you want to cancel, don't worry about me, I have a hair net on. Apparently this guy has be riding in Ubers and Lyfts all over town this week..good luck"


----------



## rex jones (Jun 6, 2017)

touberornottouber said:


> I only denied one EATS ride for the reason I stated. If I know the ride is a minimum ride WHY would I take it? I'm not even getting 50% of those rides? You've got to be kidding.
> 
> Yeah I'm goign to get rich here taking one $3 ride an hour. Because right now that is about all you get here. One ride per hour.
> 
> ...


Yeah the minimum rides really are starting to be a killer. With gas prices the way they are, and traffic in Atlanta, It's a losing proposition. If they could guarantee an hourly rate, I would be motivated. You almost feel like a charity sometimes driving for Uber. It's ridiculous, because transportation is a legitimate need.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Everyone thinks their market is the worst lol, but the whole state of Florida and I am sure other areas just have the worst rates in the country on a state level. 

I think I had 3 of the worst days I ever had doing this full time for 20ish month in the last 3 weeks. It is low season yes but we are talking online 20 hours with 1 min ride. Note I only do XL and above.

I recently been testing and opening up x/pool to check if I can get requests and maybe 40-45 mins later a x request will come in. I accepted 2 x rides by accident and ending the trip and seeing $2.64 and $3.33 is refreshingly awful lol. Brought me back to the days a few years ago when I was an x only driver and taking too long to quit for over a year. 

But at least all our drivers speak English lol


----------



## uberoff44 (Mar 1, 2018)

Atom guy said:


> Uber isn't for you. It's for people who understand how to hustle. Not every trip or delivery is a winner. But you make steady progress towards whatever your daily goal it. Not cherry pick and then complain about not earning anything.


HAHAHA. Uber loves a sucker like this.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> At low base rates you're just trading car equity for cash and giving free rides with significant risk.


Of little concern to someone who is living hand to mouth.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

@touberornottouber, so what's your strategy? are you just going to wait till you run out of money or you looking for something else?.... Seems like your area is pretty dried up... what were you doing before uber? ... Treat uber as a side money... as better utilization of your time and vehicle. 90% of my use is on destination. Sometimes I drive extra, but that's just for entertainment... I find driving relaxing, so why not cruise around the city and get paid for it.

In any case, uber or not, treat it as any other source of income... if it is drying up, find another source and focus on that. Don't sit waiting for things to change because they won't... there is no reason for them to change.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

And
FUEL PRICES ARE STEADILY RISING !

Yet uber
As usual
Does NOTHING FOR DRIVERS !


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Atom guy said:


> Uber isn't for you. It's for people who understand how to hustle. Not every trip or delivery is a winner. But you make steady progress towards whatever your daily goal it. Not cherry pick and then complain about not earning anything.


All you people telling folks they need to "learn their area" or "learn how to hustle" etc. should STFU unless you're in the exact same market and the same class (Uberx etc).

You have no idea what it's like being in a shitty market when you're in one where you can actually make money.

This is part of the problem. Uber sets drivers against each other and also teaches pax that drivers who say uber sucks are just not working hard enough. The truth is, some markets are better than others. Some are ridiculously bad. If you can make money where you are, it doesn't mean you could do the same in every market, and you shouldn't tell a driver somewhere else it's his/her fault when he/she complains.



uberoff44 said:


> As I near the end of my Uber driving days, I am actively making them look bad to as many pax as possible. The one-star rides mean nothing now and they have less than a week to deactivate me before I'm done driving for them. It's actually very satisfying.


Do you do doordash or any other food delivery? Accept a food order, pick it up and leave the uber/Lyft apps on. Pick up the pax and proceed to the food drop off. When they say you're going the wrong way explain you'll drop them off after the food.

If you get another food order proceed to that restaurant. If you have uber pax and you get a Lyft ping, accept it. Go to pick up that pax.

Etc...

See how long it takes for them to gtfo of your car.

If I won the lottery tomorrow I would have a ball with this...


----------



## john1975 (Jul 29, 2016)

I don’t get all the complaining. If the demand and pay isn’t good in your market don’t do this job. It’s like a ski instructor living in Florida and complaining he has no business. This job can be very lucrative and rewarding in the bigger markets. If you live in an area with low rates it’s because the demand is weak.


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

touberornottouber said:


> Basically unless I get a long trip it is $5-$10 an hour gross. Some days it is very bad and $3 an hour. I often find myself saying "Oh I'll probably go out there and earn $20 for 5 hours" and so I just stay home on couch instead.
> 
> Also I am starting to HATE the typical demographic in my area where it is a $3-4 ride with a tip unlikely. I mean I am to the point where I will do anything to avoid these people including refusing the ping, working a different area when they usually request, or just turning off the app for a while at that time. If I get the same person like this twice a week I actually get very angry!
> 
> The pay to the driver is too low and the oversaturation of drivers is at ridiculous levels. It has been over a week since I took a ping!


God Forgives you, Now get back to work, Uber needs that Money, so the can IPO, in 2019,jmo



touberornottouber said:


> It's really sad. I used to really like Uber when I started. What recently pissed me off the most was them raising rates on passengers but not giving any of it to the driver. They even had the guts to raise the per minute fee and didn't even give us a penny! We get like nine cents a minute!
> 
> When Dara first started and Travis was shown the door I had high hopes that things would improve. Instead they seemed to just get worse for the driver. What do I care about a new app? Stop treating your drivers like crap!


ROFLMAO, let me draw you a PIC, Dara is just a better dressed Flim Flam man, same crap, but Dara does it with vaseline, where Travis gave it to you raw? GL, JMO



SurgeWarrior said:


> I'm thinking of calling all the passengers before I arrive and saying "The guy I just dropped off has a severe case of head lice..its up to you if you want to cancel, don't worry about me, I have a hair net on. Apparently this guy has be riding in Ubers and Lyfts all over town this week..good luck"


hey buddy, you need a vacation from Uber for at least a week, JMO


----------



## mytheq63 (Oct 6, 2016)

I would also be interested in discussing market to market variability, as it seems to differ significantly. Attached is a screenshot of my Sunday driving for yesterday, this is typical for me. I was online a bit over 6 hours, spent approximately 3.5 hours of that driving, the rest of the time I was at home cleaning my condo and hanging out while waiting for rides. Made approximately $22/hr for total time online, $39/hr for driving time (this includes estimated time to pickup and then back to staging area).


----------



## 125928 (Oct 5, 2017)

touberornottouber said:


> Basically unless I get a long trip it is $5-$10 an hour gross. Some days it is very bad and $3 an hour. I often find myself saying "Oh I'll probably go out there and earn $20 for 5 hours" and so I just stay home on couch instead.
> 
> Also I am starting to HATE the typical demographic in my area where it is a $3-4 ride with a tip unlikely. I mean I am to the point where I will do anything to avoid these people including refusing the ping, working a different area when they usually request, or just turning off the app for a while at that time. If I get the same person like this twice a week I actually get very angry!
> 
> The pay to the driver is too low and the oversaturation of drivers is at ridiculous levels. It has been over a week since I took a ping!


Just remember this is a side hustle. It allows you to make extra money without having to find a part time job. This way you can set your own hours. If you were to get a PT job, then you would not have the freedom to choose your hours. After being unemployed for damn near a year, I finally found a job and have not drove in a month. I will drive weekends this summer, because I have nothing else to do since my child is visiting her mom. I will get up at 4am and work til noon. Then I will use that money earned to go have fun. Enjoy life. Uber was designed to make them money, not us.


----------



## The Drive Guy (Aug 9, 2017)

HotUberMess said:


> You could probably make $100 an hour with a homeless sign, people eat that junk right up.
> 
> Idea: stand out there with a "not homeless.. Uber Driver and times are slow, anything helps God Bless". If this goes well maybe I'll try it LOL


If this guy is averaging $9 for 3 hours of work .... then yeah .... the guy standing on the corner wearing the homeless sign is making more money ... Maybe this guy should think about making a sign? The job does have two perks that most don't have. 1) he can start immediately .. 2) he can still take advantage of Instant Pay - all transactions are done via instant pay.


----------



## ttssoldier (Sep 26, 2017)

I don't partake on this forum much but i read a lot .you gotta love these guys who always complain and whine about Uber fares but keep driving. Like. Lol? If you don't like it, stop driving. No one is forcing you to drive.

It's the same thing where I'm from (trinidad and tobago). There are drivers who moan about the fares but then there are people who make 3000/3500 a week.

Uber is hard work . It's no easy money. You have to go out there. You have to grind. You have to strategize.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Woohaa said:


> Of little concern to someone who is living hand to mouth.


Agreed. You gotta do what you gotta do.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

father of unicorns said:


> Just remember this is a side hustle. It allows you to make extra money without having to find a part time job. This way you can set your own hours. If you were to get a PT job, then you would not have the freedom to choose your hours. After being unemployed for damn near a year, I finally found a job and have not drove in a month. I will drive weekends this summer, because I have nothing else to do since my child is visiting her mom. I will get up at 4am and work til noon. Then I will use that money earned to go have fun. Enjoy life. Uber was designed to make them money, not us.


Sadly though when (and where) it is $3 an hour it isn't even good for a side hussle. When the pings are so few and far between I find myself sometimes spending more on gas than I make.

Thankfully today was a bit better and around $15 an hour.

This used to be good for a side hussle where say you had a bill due and wanted to make sure you could pay it. Now it is hard for it to be that (at least in my area) because you never know if it is going to be a ridiculously slow day or not. At least here the days of knowing you can make $100-$200 in 10 hours when needed seem to be long gone.



ttssoldier said:


> I don't partake on this forum much but i read a lot .you gotta love these guys who always complain and whine about Uber fares but keep driving. Like. Lol? If you don't like it, stop driving. No one is forcing you to drive.
> 
> It's the same thing where I'm from (trinidad and tobago). There are drivers who moan about the fares but then there are people who make 3000/3500 a week.
> 
> Uber is hard work . It's no easy money. You have to go out there. You have to grind. You have to strategize.


Hello "New Member". Grinding is actually pretty dumb. It doesn't make sense. Grinding your way to riches at $3 an hour isn't going to happen. At that rate 10 hours of work will gross you $30. That's just stupid.

Which is why when it is that slowI go home and come here and complain about it.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

pearl east said:


> Today I accept a request 8 minutes from my home. But the ride was only 4 minutes and I received $2.47. It took me another 8 minutes to get home. It is not worthy of working 20 minutes to make $2.47. Besides my car is a 2 month old Honda Clarity. I think Uber needs to raise the base rate. There shouldn't be any fair under $3-4.


You are _Paying_ to drive Uber if using a new car.


----------



## UberCheese (Sep 3, 2017)

Or just don't drive for them.



touberornottouber said:


> Sadly though when (and where) it is $3 an hour it isn't even good for a side hussle. When the pings are so few and far between I find myself sometimes spending more on gas than I make.
> 
> Thankfully today was a bit better and around $15 an hour.
> 
> ...


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

mytheq63 said:


> I would also be interested in discussing market to market variability, as it seems to differ significantly. Attached is a screenshot of my Sunday driving for yesterday, this is typical for me. I was online a bit over 6 hours, spent approximately 3.5 hours of that driving, the rest of the time I was at home cleaning my condo and hanging out while waiting for rides. Made approximately $22/hr for total time online, $39/hr for driving time (this includes estimated time to pickup and then back to staging area).


Markets do vary widely, as do the incentives. My market has no incentives other than a small boost for 2 hours each morning, and sometimes for a couple hours in the afternoons - I'm talking 1.2x Boost. No other bonuses or goals, and minimal surge. My daily goal is to get to $100. In other markets drivers would think that's a terrible day, or be able to do that in a couple hours. Who knows if the OP's market is bad. But he is refusing trips, then complaining he's not earning. So far today 4 of my 12 trips have been under $5, but those trips put me in the right location to get other better trips and to keep my car rolling.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Atom guy said:


> Markets do vary widely, as do the incentives. My market has no incentives other than a small boost for 2 hours each morning, and sometimes for a couple hours in the afternoons - I'm talking 1.2x Boost. No other bonuses or goals, and minimal surge. My daily goal is to get to $100. In other markets drivers would think that's a terrible day, or be able to do that in a couple hours. Who knows if the OP's market is bad. But he is refusing trips, then complaining he's not earning. So far today 4 of my 12 trips have been under $5, but those trips put me in the right location to get other better trips and to keep my car rolling.


Yes, my market is a lot like yours. No bonuses or anything like that.

As explained I refuse trips which are not profitable for me. Generally now I work a certain area and time here which minimizes my need to refuse pings or cancel a trip.

If the trip is:

- Too far away
- In a bad area (goes with being too far away because I never stay near bad areas)
- From a known non-tipping customer who is a minimum fare or near it.

I refuse to accept the ping. This is hardly something outrageous but rather is what most veterans do for many reasons. For example driving 15 minutes to pick up a minimum $3 fare with no tip (sadly the usual) means about half a gallon in gas to get there and back. Assume gas prices of $3/gallon to make it easy. That means gas costs of about $1.50 for the trip.

$3 - $1.50 = $1.50 theoretical profit.

But wait! There are other costs too such as tires and other maintenance. In business there is also something known as "opportunity costs". For this $3 trip 15 minutes away in a undesireable area it will likely take out about 40 minutes total of my time (to drive back to a good area). So that is $1.50 for 40 minutes where who knows? Maybe if I had refused the trip the next one could have been a $100 trip. I've actually had this happen at least a dozen times. I just refused a known short trip and got a good long trip on the next ping. I have nearly 3,000 rides now.

Also more important to me is the principle of it. I just don't like Uber getting over 50% of the fare so I purposely minimize those trips wherever I can. It actually makes me mad when I see that they made more than me on the trip and gets me in a bad mood.

Another thing about being picky about accepting trips is that it is better for longevity. I have been doing Uber for over 1.5 years now. I feel if I had accepted just anything the odds are I would not be around now because of false reports, bad ratings, accidents, etc. You see the evidence of this daily on the forum.

I get that you think my refusing a bad $3 trip on average of once or twice per day is responsible for "me not making any money" but with all due respect I can tell you that is wrong and this post is me trying to nicely explain it to you. In fact I'm pretty sure things would be much worse if I knowingly took those runs. I know because I tried it when I was new and also when I was desperate.


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

touberornottouber said:


> Yes, my market is a lot like yours. No bonuses or anything like that.
> 
> As explained I refuse trips which are not profitable for me. Generally now I work a certain area and time here which minimizes my need to refuse pings or cancel a trip.
> 
> ...


driving 15 minutes for a $3 fare,is a total $$$ loser,just remember IRS figures about 54 cents a mile to operate a car,so if you drive 8 miles X 54 cents=$4.32? most people don't understand that,they'll tell you it costs less to operate a car,whatever,JMo, PS Ride share is a tough job,especially in slower markets,JMO


----------



## AllGold (Sep 16, 2016)

ttssoldier said:


> I don't partake on this forum much but i read a lot .you gotta love these guys who always complain and whine about Uber fares but keep driving. Like. Lol? If you don't like it, stop driving. No one is forcing you to drive.
> 
> It's the same thing where I'm from (trinidad and tobago). There are drivers who moan about the fares but then there are people who make 3000/3500 a week.
> 
> Uber is hard work . It's no easy money. You have to go out there. You have to grind. You have to strategize.


3000-3500 a week? You can't possibly be talking about dollars -- that has to be some other currency in Trinidad and Tobago because $3000-$3500 (dollars) a week on a regular basis is impossible in *any* market, at least with UberX.



touberornottouber said:


> Also more important to me is the principle of it. I just don't like Uber getting over 50% of the fare so I purposely minimize those trips wherever I can. It actually makes me mad when I see that they made more than me on the trip and gets me in a bad mood.


Same here. I am mad at myself on the rare times when I take a base-rate short trip and Uber takes 60%.


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

For the past 2 months I have been netting between $75 - $150 a day. With the longer Spring days I am up at 3AM and driving by 5 AM. I have gotten successful at getting early morning "long rides" most mornings.
I've been at this for almost 2 years now. Even on slow days, when it may take up to 10 hours to net $100, I still am satisfied that I am able to support myself and enjoy some small creature comforts. Yes, I have had to make trade-offs. There is a barbeque rib place in Derby Ct called: "The House of Bones". A lunch costs about $25. 2 days ago I was fiending (obsessing) over a rib dinner, but no matter how I tried, I could not justify the cost. So I went to the local butcher shop, and bought a dozen beef and pork ribs. Then I hit the farmer's market, for Vidalia onions and hot peppers. I cooked the ribs and ate them with gusto!

I am fortunate in that I have no desire to travel outside of the United States. My siblings are flying to Italy in August. I'm staying behind to look after our Mom (90 yrs old) and my cats. They offered to pay for a plane ticket for me but I said "no". Maybe I have become eccentric in my old age but that small colony of feral cats is very important to me, as well as the 3 free-loaders sleeping in my bed just now.

I am saving - tho very slowly - enough money so that I will be able to buy a newer used car this fall. I may also be able to buy myself a new desktop pc before Xmas. The 2 total knee replacement surgeries may set my agenda back a couple of months, or I may simply put off the surgeries until next Spring.

When I got the "Congrats!" a few days ago regarding getting my 1000 5 Star review it would have been very sweet if a bonus check of $100 - $1,000 came with it! But using Uber and what I have learned in the past 2 years I am able to make incremental improvements in my life and living conditions.

I'd like to suggest that working for Uber and similar companies is much like "sharecropping". Allow me to post a definition here:

http://www.pbs.org/tpt/slavery-by-another-name/themes/sharecropping/

' 
*Sharecropping*
After the Civil War, former slaves sought jobs, and planters sought laborers. The absence of cash or an independent credit system led to the creation of sharecropping.

Sharecropping is a system where the landlord/planter allows a tenant to use the land in exchange for a share of the crop. This encouraged tenants to work to produce the biggest harvest that they could, and ensured they would remain tied to the land and unlikely to leave for other opportunities. In the South, after the Civil War, many black families rented land from white owners and raised cash crops such as cotton, tobacco, and rice. In many cases, the landlords or nearby merchants would lease equipment to the renters, and offer seed, fertilizer, food, and other items on credit until the harvest season. At that time, the tenant and landlord or merchant would settle up, figuring out who owed whom and how much

High interest rates, unpredictable harvests, and unscrupulous landlords and merchants often kept tenant farm families severely indebted, requiring the debt to be carried over until the next year or the next. Laws favoring landowners made it difficult or even illegal for sharecroppers to sell their crops to others besides their landlord, or prevented sharecroppers from moving if they were indebted to their landlord.

Approximately two-thirds of all sharecroppers were white, and one third were black. Though both groups were at the bottom of the social ladder, sharecroppers began to organize for better working rights, and the integrated Southern Tenant Farmers Union began to gain power in the 1930s. The Great Depression, mechanization, and other factors lead sharecropping to fade away in the 1940s.

&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&

You know, I know that it would be crazy for me to search for valuable gems in and around my neighborhood. Likewise I know that I am too old to go back to school and get any sort of medical certification and then get a job (I'd be 67 yrs old.) Sometimes the reality of the situation is that something that works for some people just can not work for others. Doing rideshare, and being able to survive, is one of those things.... the "blame" does not have to be yours, unless you continue to try to stick a square peg into a round hole and not getting the desired results. We all know the definition of insanity that alcohol and drug rehabs use: "doing the same thing over and over again, but expecting different results". If you have truly given Uber your best effort, and it just isn't working out, maybe it is time to move on. And by that I mean either try rideshare in a different geographical area, or stay where you are but try something (job) that is entirely different.

And - to be fair - after I gave up on real estate around 2008 and stewed in my own juices on the self-pity pot for a few years, it was my younger siblings that did an intervention and more or less coerced me into joining the work force again. Without their help, encouragement, some financial aid and emotional support I just may have vanished into the woods.


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

Retired Senior said:


> For the past 2 months I have been netting between $75 - $150 a day. With the longer days I am up at 3AM and driving by 5 AM. I have gotten successful at getting early morning "long rides" most mornings.
> I've been at this for almost 2 years now. Even on slow days, when it may take up to 10 hours to net $100, I still am satisfied that I am able to support myself and enjoy some small creature comforts. Yes, I have had to make trade-offs. There is a barbeque rib place in Derby Ct called: "The House of Bones". A lunch costs about $25. 2 days ago I was fiending (obsessing) over a rib dinner, but no matter how I tried, I could not justify the cost. So I went to the local butcher shop, and bought a dozen beef and pork ribs. Then I hit the farmer's market, for Vidalia onions and hot peppers. I cooked the ribs and ate them with gusto!
> 
> I am fortunate in that I have no desire to travel outside of the United States. My siblings are flying to Italy in August. I'm staying behind to look after our Mom (90 yrs old) and my cats. They offered to pay for a plane ticket for me but I said "no". Maybe I have become eccentric in my old age but that small colony of feral cats is very important to me, as well as the 3 free-loaders sleeping in my bed just now.
> ...


Share crapping? ROFLMAO, good post brother, GL, JMO


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Retired Senior said:


> For the past 2 months I have been netting between $75 - $150 a day. With the longer days I am up at 3AM and driving by 5 AM. I have gotten successful at getting early morning "long rides" most mornings.
> I've been at this for almost 2 years now. Even on slow days, when it may take up to 10 hours to net $100, I still am satisfied that I am able to support myself and enjoy some small creature comforts. Yes, I have had to make trade-offs. There is a barbeque rib place in Derby Ct called: "The House of Bones". A lunch costs about $25. 2 days ago I was fiending (obsessing) over a rib dinner, but no matter how I tried, I could not justify the cost. So I went to the local butcher shop, and bought a dozen beef and pork ribs. Then I hit the farmer's market, for Vidalia onions and hot peppers. I cooked the ribs and ate them with gusto!
> 
> I am fortunate in that I have no desire to travel outside of the United States. My siblings are flying to Italy in August. I'm staying behind to look after our Mom (90 yrs old) and my cats. They offered to pay for a plane ticket for me but I said "no". Maybe I have become eccentric in my old age but that small colony of feral cats is very important to me, as well as the 3 free-loaders sleeping in my bed just now.
> ...


Have you received your prestigious lyft jacket yet for completing 1000 trips successfully?


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

1.5xorbust said:


> Have you received your prestigious lyft jacket yet for completing 1000 trips successfully?


Seriously? I am obviously driving for the wrong company. I could use a new jacket about now!


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Retired Senior said:


> Seriously? I am obviously driving for the wrong company. I could use a new jacket about now!


The lyft jacket is actually pretty nice. You will want to have the logo removed though.


----------



## uberoff44 (Mar 1, 2018)

Retired Senior said:


> For the past 2 months I have been netting between $75 - $150 a day. With the longer Spring days I am up at 3AM and driving by 5 AM. I have gotten successful at getting early morning "long rides" most mornings.
> I've been at this for almost 2 years now. Even on slow days, when it may take up to 10 hours to net $100, I still am satisfied that I am able to support myself and enjoy some small creature comforts. Yes, I have had to make trade-offs. There is a barbeque rib place in Derby Ct called: "The House of Bones". A lunch costs about $25. 2 days ago I was fiending (obsessing) over a rib dinner, but no matter how I tried, I could not justify the cost. So I went to the local butcher shop, and bought a dozen beef and pork ribs. Then I hit the farmer's market, for Vidalia onions and hot peppers. I cooked the ribs and ate them with gusto!
> 
> I am fortunate in that I have no desire to travel outside of the United States. My siblings are flying to Italy in August. I'm staying behind to look after our Mom (90 yrs old) and my cats. They offered to pay for a plane ticket for me but I said "no". Maybe I have become eccentric in my old age but that small colony of feral cats is very important to me, as well as the 3 free-loaders sleeping in my bed just now.
> ...


"Ridesharecropping" it is, from now on.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

I work in miami and have no use for a jacket lol, but there is a homeless guy near my area who wears a jacket in 80-90 weather and nothing would make me happier than this guy wearing a Lyft jacket every day as I drive by lol

It's important to set goals in this business lol


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> I work in miami and have no use for a jacket lol, but there is a homeless guy near my area who wears a jacket in 80-90 weather and nothing would make me happier than this guy wearing a Lyft jacket every day as I drive by lol
> 
> It's important to set goals in this business lol


Can you imagine how good it would make you feel to give that gentleman your hard earned lyft jacket and to see him wearing it every day as you head to your next rideshare pick up?


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

Kodyhead said:


> I work in miami and have no use for a jacket lol, but there is a homeless guy near my area who wears a jacket in 80-90 weather and nothing would make me happier than this guy wearing a Lyft jacket every day as I drive by lol
> 
> It's important to set goals in this business lol


Yep, having a homeless guy wearing Lyft JACKET? Good adv for people who may want to do this for a living, jmo


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

I had jury duty today. I actually made more for the jury duty than I usually do with Uber.

They pay me 54.5 cents per mile round trip and I had to travel about 60 miles each way. Plus they pay me $50 per day on top of that.

Uber pays me about 91 cents a mile but the court paid me for the round trips. For the same 60 mile trip on Uber I actually would have made less than what the court paid because of all the unpaid dead miles!

It is pretty bad when jury duty pays better.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

touberornottouber said:


> I had jury duty today. I actually made more for the jury duty than I usually do with Uber.
> 
> They pay me 54.5 cents per mile round trip and I had to travel about 60 miles each way. Plus they pay me $50 per day on top of that.
> 
> ...


Is there any way you can be a full time juror?


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

1.5xorbust said:


> Is there any way you can be a full time juror?


LOL I wish! It's pretty interesting actually.

I actually have another business I have had for nearly 20 years. But I like driving people and have been a part or full time rideshare or taxi driver off and on for over a decade (I'd do full time for a couple months, get sick of it and just focus on my business again - repeat this over and over for a decade). I actually like the gig and particularly taking people to the airport and the long trips. I just hate being exploited on the short trips and taken advantage of by the company. I also get angry when thinking of the way the algorithm seems to manipulate ping distribution to drivers. I have experience designing such algorithms and actually did so in the past for a living when I had to create such algorithms for some software I used. So the idea that some jerk rating me a 4 star from a certain hotel means I don't get a good ride pisses me off even more because I realize what is happening.

What really did it for me was when they raised the per mile and per minute charge without paying us an extra penny. Given how crappy the pay is for being in traffic or waiting that took a lot of balls. I'm still VERY pissed off over that.


----------



## JayLeeKou (Mar 5, 2018)

The wages are getting DEGRADED for misleading drivers. It needs for reformations to pay drivers more.


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

touberornottouber said:


> I had jury duty today. I actually made more for the jury duty than I usually do with Uber.
> 
> They pay me 54.5 cents per mile round trip and I had to travel about 60 miles each way. Plus they pay me $50 per day on top of that.
> 
> ...


ROFLMAO


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

So much drama. Just drive if it works out for you and don't drive if it doesn't.

What of someone came up with a hitchhiking app that connected hitchhikers to people willing to give them rides for free? Would you drive for that app and complain about it?

I drove for two hours / 53 miles this morning. Grossed $43 / netted $30. (Yes that accounts for all estimated costs). I'm happy with $15/hr for a flexible side gig. Usually closer to $10/hr but this morning I got $8 in tips, I believe in part due to my ability to connect with people.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

john1975 said:


> I don't get all the complaining. If the demand and pay isn't good in your market don't do this job. It's like a ski instructor living in Florida and complaining he has no business. This job can be very lucrative and rewarding in the bigger markets. If you live in an area with low rates it's because the demand is weak.


It would be interesting to see if you would feel the same if your market didn't lose thousands of drivers because of background checks. If they did the same in Florida they would lose 75% of the drivers in the state, with 74% of them full time lol

But I wouldn't know, miami is a small market and people never spend recklessly In our village


----------



## fusionuber (Nov 27, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> So much drama. Just drive if it works out for you and don't drive if it doesn't.
> 
> What of someone came up with a hitchhiking app that connected hitchhikers to people willing to give them rides for free? Would you drive for that app and complain about it?
> 
> I drove for two hours / 53 miles this morning. Grossed $43 / netted $30. (Yes that accounts for all estimated costs). I'm happy with $15/hr for a flexible side gig. Usually closer to $10/hr but this morning I got $8 in tips, I believe in part due to my ability to connect with people.


you clearly didnt read his post , and you formulated an oppinion before clicking the thread


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

fusionuber said:


> you clearly didnt read his post , and you formulated an oppinion before clicking the thread


I read the post.

Clearly you didn't read all the follow up posts.


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

MadTownUberD said:


> So much drama. Just drive if it works out for you and don't drive if it doesn't.
> 
> What of someone came up with a hitchhiking app that connected hitchhikers to people willing to give them rides for free? Would you drive for that app and complain about it?
> 
> I drove for two hours / 53 miles this morning. Grossed $43 / netted $30. (Yes that accounts for all estimated costs). I'm happy with $15/hr for a flexible side gig. Usually closer to $10/hr but this morning I got $8 in tips, I believe in part due to my ability to connect with people.


hey, i like that hitch hiking app, sounds interesting,jmo


----------



## AMP (Apr 4, 2018)

After reading all the posts, I'm surprised we all aren't on medication.


I signed up for both Lyft and Uber at the same time. In the beginning, Lyft was the best (the line was thrown out) Good rides every time.
They sent me an offer for guarantee pay. I took it (bait set). They sent me a total of 3. I missed the last one (fish on the bank) down hill from there. My only lyft rides have been out of airport. Usually one every 2 hours. 

Uber did come thru though. Started getting more and more rides with them .Good pay too. 

I don't care what big daddy DK SAYS. Also none of that $100m that Lyft spent did not go to driver pay.

It's all about the companys. Lyft and Uber.


----------



## Hono driver (Dec 15, 2017)

I’m sorry for your pain. Just worked 2.5 hrs and made $103.


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

Hono driver said:


> I'm sorry for your pain. Just worked 2.5 hrs and made $103.


Yesssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss,hey question , what does a 1 bedroom Apt cost per month in Honolulu? thanks,jmo


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

1974toyota said:


> Yesssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss,hey question , what does a 1 bedroom Apt cost per month in Honolulu? thanks,jmo


Sorry for making you wait, my phone says the magma is 2 mins away, can we stop at Wendy's? Also I am late for the last evacuation bus so please drive faster


----------



## Hono driver (Dec 15, 2017)

1974toyota said:


> Yesssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss,hey question , what does a 1 bedroom Apt cost per month in Honolulu? thanks,jmo


 It depends on locations. Anywhere from $1100-2000 depending on location and what your lifestyle is. Just want a 1 bdr in a 3 story walk up $1100. Want to live on the 24th floor of a hi rise expect to pay $1800+. My rent is 1400.


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

Hono driver said:


> It depends on locations. Anywhere from $1100-2000 depending on location and what your lifestyle is. Just want a 1 bdr in a 3 story walk up $1100. Want to live on the 24th floor of a hi rise expect to pay $1800+. My rent is 1400.


hey thx's GL


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

This is what happens when they let EVERYONE do a job.

They have limits on taxi medallions for this very reason. So that there weren't so many drivers they all get put out of business.

Imagine if anyone could just go down and clock into any business at any time. McDonald's, walmart, local bar or restaurant and earn extra cash. No matter how many employees were there.

But you only got paid when there's work to do otherwise you're on break.

That's exactly what this is.


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

uberoff44 said:


> "Ridesharecropping" it is, from now on[/COLOR][/SIZE][/B].


Wow! You actually took what I wrote and put the icing on the cake! Congrats!!! When you think about all the various schemes Travis implemented, like leasing a car to drive for uber and then dropping the amount paid to drivers, and similar nonsense, You can easily imagine that he had the "sharecropper " concept in his mind and it became his working operating method.

Slavery, indentured servitude, ... we see examples of this thru-out this website. But we also see, despite the rising cost of fuel and too many drivers, some people forcing Uber to work for them. It's not that easy, and at times it can be damn dangerous, but it can pay for itself and leave cash in your pocket.

Yesterday morning I drove a guy from Shelton to Bradley International airport. I Ubered all the way back towards Bridgeport. Got a ping that brought me to a street where one of the tornadoes had touched down last week. Power lines all over the street and trees that looked like Godzilla had chewed them up and spit them out. Very weird.

I really have got to get 1 or 2 dash cams to record all the crazy stuff that I see.


----------



## AllGold (Sep 16, 2016)

jaxbeachrides said:


> This is what happens when they let EVERYONE do a job.
> 
> They have limits on taxi medallions for this very reason. So that there weren't so many drivers they all get put out of business.
> 
> ...


Not really.

Uber and Lyft don't limit the number of drivers because having too many drivers is actually a positive for them, not a negative (like it is for the drivers). Plus, Uber and Lyft drivers bring their own cars. McDonald's workers don't have to bring their own grills, cash registers and even food.

From Uber's perspective, they get paid the same whether there are 10 drivers in an area getting 2 rides per hour or 100 drivers getting 0.2 rides per hour (2 rides every 10 hours total). Actually, Uber makes even more when there are too many drivers because they can potentially book more rides when riders never have to wait (and switch to plan B).


----------



## UberDiaz (Aug 6, 2016)

touberornottouber said:


> Basically unless I get a long trip it is $5-$10 an hour gross. Some days it is very bad and $3 an hour. I often find myself saying "Oh I'll probably go out there and earn $20 for 5 hours" and so I just stay home on couch instead.
> 
> Also I am starting to HATE the typical demographic in my area where it is a $3-4 ride with a tip unlikely. I mean I am to the point where I will do anything to avoid these people including refusing the ping, working a different area when they usually request, or just turning off the app for a while at that time. If I get the same person like this twice a week I actually get very angry!
> 
> The pay to the driver is too low and the oversaturation of drivers is at ridiculous levels. It has been over a week since I took a ping!


I know some markets suck and drivers are getting shafted because of the liw rates but I'm a driver that's doing pretty good. I'm probably the exception and i also put in many hours but i still take my 2 days off, i just gave myself a raise of $20k a year and i squeeze 7 days in 5 days. If you are in a city where there are enough people who use the app, then it can be worth it. 4 years ago when i started, rides were scarce but now it's one after another and it's grown so much. Hard work and determination are what i have to have to be successful as a driver, tips also supply me with a few hundred or more a month so all those dollar tips add up. This is just my experience and i wanted to share, hope things will change for the better with uber and lyft and drivers will earn what they did a few years ago because riders and drivers were happy until they lowered the rates to bare bones. We have to Hope for the best and prepare for the worst my friends.


----------



## Lessthanminimum (Nov 5, 2017)

Deliver pizzas and odds are you'll make twoce as much as Uber.

I did it for a month and realized it was a joke. Thete are some markets you can make decent money but for most of us it is less than minimum wage.

Now with fuel on the rise if your car gets less than 40 mpg you will keep making less and less.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UberDiaz said:


> I know some markets suck and drivers are getting shafted because of the liw rates but I'm a driver that's doing pretty good. I'm probably the exception and i also put in many hours but i still take my 2 days off, i just gave myself a raise of $20k a year and i squeeze 7 days in 5 days. If you are in a city where there are enough people who use the app, then it can be worth it. 4 years ago when i started, rides were scarce but now it's one after another and it's grown so much. Hard work and determination are what i have to have to be successful as a driver, tips also supply me with a few hundred or more a month so all those dollar tips add up. This is just my experience and i wanted to share, hope things will change for the better with uber and lyft and drivers will earn what they did a few years ago because riders and drivers were happy until they lowered the rates to bare bones. We have to Hope for the best and prepare for the worst my friends.


" FIX IT TILL.ITS BROKE "!

This is why Uber is their Own Worse Enemy !


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

SurgeWarrior said:


> Find solace in knowing you are not alone..its very depressing and infuriates me to know that Uber and Lyft are making close to if not more than me on some trips. And the only recourse is to stop driving.
> 
> I have allowed myself to become soo angry to the point of full tilt screaming and cursing at some poor women, making shit wages in a call center across the world.
> 
> ...


I wish upon Dara neverending kidney stones!


----------



## jlevan (Apr 7, 2018)

touberornottouber said:


> Basically unless I get a long trip it is $5-$10 an hour gross. Some days it is very bad and $3 an hour. I often find myself saying "Oh I'll probably go out there and earn $20 for 5 hours" and so I just stay home on couch instead.
> 
> Also I am starting to HATE the typical demographic in my area where it is a $3-4 ride with a tip unlikely. I mean I am to the point where I will do anything to avoid these people including refusing the ping, working a different area when they usually request, or just turning off the app for a while at that time. If I get the same person like this twice a week I actually get very angry!
> 
> The pay to the driver is too low and the oversaturation of drivers is at ridiculous levels. It has been over a week since I took a ping!


Obviously your doing it wrong. Keep up the minuscule work for master Dara or he will rape & kill your family.


----------



## SurgeWarrior (Jun 18, 2016)

MadTownUberD said:


> So much drama. Just drive if it works out for you and don't drive if it doesn't.
> 
> What of someone came up with a hitchhiking app that connected hitchhikers to people willing to give them rides for free? Would you drive for that app and complain about it?
> 
> I drove for two hours / 53 miles this morning. Grossed $43 / netted $30. (Yes that accounts for all estimated costs). I'm happy with $15/hr for a flexible side gig. Usually closer to $10/hr but this morning I got $8 in tips, I believe in part due to my ability to connect with people.


Your earnings today are not the standard, they were unicorn trips. Enjoy them


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

upyouruber said:


> I wish upon Dara neverending kidney stones!


Thats not nice.

Dara is just trying to Survive this.


----------



## SurgeWarrior (Jun 18, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Thats not nice.
> 
> Dara is just trying to Survive thus.


$3.10 a gallon, instant pay down for 48 hours, 24 hour mass driver outages 3 weeks in a row, the drivers are trying to survive!


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Thats not nice.
> 
> Dara is just trying to Survive thus.


Ok, you're right and I sincerely apologize for the neverending kidney stone wish. That said, I will settle for Dara to be tortured with spikey stones ONLY until the age of 97.5!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

upyouruber said:


> Ok, you're right and I sincerely apologize for the neverending kidney stone wish. That said, I will settle for Dara to be tortured with spikey stones ONLY until the age of 97.5!


Better . . .



SurgeWarrior said:


> $3.10 a gallon, instant pay down for 48 hours, 24 hour mass driver outages 3 weeks in a row, the drivers are trying to survive!


I know thats right


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> So much drama. Just drive if it works out for you and don't drive if it doesn't.
> 
> What of someone came up with a hitchhiking app that connected hitchhikers to people willing to give them rides for free? Would you drive for that app and complain about it?
> 
> I drove for two hours / 53 miles this morning. Grossed $43 / netted $30. (Yes that accounts for all estimated costs). I'm happy with $15/hr for a flexible side gig. Usually closer to $10/hr but this morning I got $8 in tips, I believe in part due to my ability to connect with people.


Take your own lame advice.

If reading about drama and complaints doesn't work for you, don't come here.

Problem solved.


----------



## Ubergoober6 (Sep 27, 2017)

pearl east said:


> Today I accept a request 8 minutes from my home. But the ride was only 4 minutes and I received $2.47. It took me another 8 minutes to get home. It is not worthy of working 20 minutes to make $2.47. Besides my car is a 2 month old Honda Clarity. I think Uber needs to raise the base rate. There shouldn't be any fair under $3-4.


You must have a well-paying primary job to afford a Clarity. Those are a pretty penny


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

SurgeWarrior said:


> Your earnings today are not the standard, they were unicorn trips. Enjoy them


I dont drive when it's less than about $10/hr. It's not worth my time at that point.



Nats121 said:


> Take your own lame advice.
> 
> If reading about drama and complaints doesn't work for you, don't come here.
> 
> Problem solved.


w/e. I come here plenty and contribute plenty. Take your own advice and don't reply to my reply. Lol dude.


----------



## ttssoldier (Sep 26, 2017)

touberornottouber said:


> Sadly though when (and where) it is $3 an hour it isn't even good for a side hussle. When the pings are so few and far between I find myself sometimes spending more on gas than I make.
> 
> Thankfully today was a bit better and around $15 an hour.
> 
> ...


My earnings say otherwise.



AllGold said:


> 3000-3500 a week? You can't possibly be talking about dollars -- that has to be some other currency in Trinidad and Tobago because $3000-$3500 (dollars) a week on a regular basis is impossible in *any* market, at least with UberX.


Yes. It's about 420/520 USD . Our currency is different


----------



## himynameis (Feb 9, 2016)

Like I said on here before making real money with Uber was always a dream now it's time to wake up


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> Is there any way you can be a full time juror?


if you score a nice juicy trial like OJ you'll be there for a year or so


----------



## SurgeWarrior (Jun 18, 2016)

Eugene73 said:


> if you score a nice juicy trial like OJ you'll be there for a year or so


Most Uber & Lyft drivers wouldn't be eligible to be seated on a jury...ever since the rate cuts, we find ourselves driving most of the criminals around town.


----------



## JMlyftuber (Feb 24, 2018)

mytheq63 said:


> I would also be interested in discussing market to market variability, as it seems to differ significantly. Attached is a screenshot of my Sunday driving for yesterday, this is typical for me. I was online a bit over 6 hours, spent approximately 3.5 hours of that driving, the rest of the time I was at home cleaning my condo and hanging out while waiting for rides. Made approximately $22/hr for total time online, $39/hr for driving time (this includes estimated time to pickup and then back to staging area).


Are you counting gas? For me a similar day would entail probably $30 in gas not to mention getting oil changes and tires more often.

Minimum fares are certainly not enough if that's all you have and you don't have at least 3/hour, preferably 4 and you have to remember that $12.80/hour really means $9+ and 3/hour=$9.60, subtract $2.25 and you get close to minimum wage. If demand is low enough that they can't support minimum wage for the number of drivers in the area then they need to charge a non-peak premium at that time but not one big enough to draw in drivers from far away.

I'm curious about something, touberornottouber, how long had the Dunkin been open that day and how far is the nearest international airport? These factors are more important than some realize.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

JMlyftuber said:


> I'm curious about something, touberornottouber, how long had the Dunkin been open that day and how far is the nearest international airport? These factors are more important than some realize.


Hmmm. Well it has been a few days and my memory is not the best but I think it was around 9am. The airport is about 6-7 miles away. It was EATS though so no airport run. Just a donut run. But I might be missing something. What do you have in mind, JMlyftuber?

Our layout here is unusual. This was on the "beachside" where all the tourists and hotels are. So more than likely the donut delivery was within a 1-2 mile radius and to a hotel. The airport is on the "mainland", again about 6-7 miles away to the west.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

HotUberMess said:


> You could probably make $100 an hour with a homeless sign, people eat that junk right up.
> 
> Idea: stand out there with a "not homeless.. Uber Driver and times are slow, anything helps God Bless". If this goes well maybe I'll try it LOL


Put "TIP your UBER drivers, it isn't ILLEGAL"


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

touberornottouber said:


> Basically unless I get a long trip it is $5-$10 an hour gross. Some days it is very bad and $3 an hour. I often find myself saying "Oh I'll probably go out there and earn $20 for 5 hours" and so I just stay home on couch instead.
> 
> Also I am starting to HATE the typical demographic in my area where it is a $3-4 ride with a tip unlikely. I mean I am to the point where I will do anything to avoid these people including refusing the ping, working a different area when they usually request, or just turning off the app for a while at that time. If I get the same person like this twice a week I actually get very angry!
> 
> The pay to the driver is too low and the oversaturation of drivers is at ridiculous levels. It has been over a week since I took a ping!


For this reason, I only go driving on Saturday now. Any other day of the week feels like I'm only earning enough money to buy back the gas I burned earning it.


----------



## pearl east (May 19, 2018)

Ubergoober6 said:


> You must have a well-paying primary job to afford a Clarity. Those are a pretty penny


I buy and sell art and antiques, mainly online.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Retired Senior said:


> For the past 2 months I have been netting between $75 - $150 a day. With the longer Spring days I am up at 3AM and driving by 5 AM. I have gotten successful at getting early morning "long rides" most mornings.
> I've been at this for almost 2 years now. Even on slow days, when it may take up to 10 hours to net $100, I still am satisfied that I am able to support myself and enjoy some small creature comforts. Yes, I have had to make trade-offs. There is a barbeque rib place in Derby Ct called: "The House of Bones". A lunch costs about $25. 2 days ago I was fiending (obsessing) over a rib dinner, but no matter how I tried, I could not justify the cost. So I went to the local butcher shop, and bought a dozen beef and pork ribs. Then I hit the farmer's market, for Vidalia onions and hot peppers. I cooked the ribs and ate them with gusto!
> 
> I am fortunate in that I have no desire to travel outside of the United States. My siblings are flying to Italy in August. I'm staying behind to look after our Mom (90 yrs old) and my cats. They offered to pay for a plane ticket for me but I said "no". Maybe I have become eccentric in my old age but that small colony of feral cats is very important to me, as well as the 3 free-loaders sleeping in my bed just now.
> ...


I see you mentioned your feral cat colony. Are you working with a charity to help with the spaying and neutering? I've been doing this for years and i have found a lot of online resources to get flea treatment, medicines, etc. I work with a local charity fostering adoptable cats and trapping the feral ones to get them fixed and shots.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

Atom guy said:


> Markets do vary widely, as do the incentives. My market has no incentives other than a small boost for 2 hours each morning, and sometimes for a couple hours in the afternoons - I'm talking 1.2x Boost. No other bonuses or goals, and minimal surge. My daily goal is to get to $100. In other markets drivers would think that's a terrible day, or be able to do that in a couple hours. Who knows if the OP's market is bad. But he is refusing trips, then complaining he's not earning. So far today 4 of my 12 trips have been under $5, but those trips put me in the right location to get other better trips and to keep my car rolling.


If you had declined the trips and just sat there, your next trip might have been a unicorn


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

Yam Digger said:


> For this reason, I only go driving on Saturday now. Any other day of the week feels like I'm only earning enough money to buy back the gas I burned earning it.


Yesssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

touberornottouber said:


> I had jury duty today. I actually made more for the jury duty than I usually do with Uber.
> 
> They pay me 54.5 cents per mile round trip and I had to travel about 60 miles each way. Plus they pay me $50 per day on top of that.
> 
> ...


Jury duty here pays $0.14/mile + $25.00/day



tohunt4me said:


> Thats not nice.
> 
> Dara is just trying to Survive this.


At $4,000,000/year


----------



## fusionuber (Nov 27, 2017)

1974toyota said:


> Yesssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss,hey question , what does a 1 bedroom Apt cost per month in Honolulu? thanks,jmo


damn whyd u kill him like that LOL


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

Factor in your expenses and see it's even worse.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

touberornottouber said:


> Basically unless I get a long trip it is $5-$10 an hour gross. Some days it is very bad and $3 an hour. I often find myself saying "Oh I'll probably go out there and earn $20 for 5 hours" and so I just stay home on couch instead.
> 
> Also I am starting to HATE the typical demographic in my area where it is a $3-4 ride with a tip unlikely. I mean I am to the point where I will do anything to avoid these people including refusing the ping, working a different area when they usually request, or just turning off the app for a while at that time. If I get the same person like this twice a week I actually get very angry!
> 
> The pay to the driver is too low and the oversaturation of drivers is at ridiculous levels. It has been over a week since I took a ping!


It should motivate u to find some other work. It's how capitalism works. Supply and demand.


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

touberornottouber said:


> Basically unless I get a long trip it is $5-$10 an hour gross. Some days it is very bad and $3 an hour. I often find myself saying "Oh I'll probably go out there and earn $20 for 5 hours" and so I just stay home on couch instead.


I did that this morning. Got up at 6, first ride around 7, went back to bed.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

pearl east said:


> Today I accept a request 8 minutes from my home. But the ride was only 4 minutes and I received $2.47. It took me another 8 minutes to get home. It is not worthy of working 20 minutes to make $2.47. Besides my car is a 2 month old Honda Clarity. I think Uber needs to raise the base rate. There shouldn't be any fair under $3-4.


Oh, honey. Not a new car!?! If you can, get yourself a old beater that will pass Uber's requirements and drive the drunk pukers.


----------



## rex jones (Jun 6, 2017)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> All you people telling folks they need to "learn their area" or "learn how to hustle" etc. should STFU unless you're in the exact same market and the same class (Uberx etc).
> 
> You have no idea what it's like being in a shitty market when you're in one where you can actually make money.
> 
> ...


----------



## Steelersnut (Jan 29, 2018)

SurgeWarrior said:


> I just finished my last Lyft at base..drove 5 minutes, pickup at a drug store..shopping cart loaded to the hilt...2 elderly women, loaded the barge..drive ACROSS THE STREET!, unload the barge..total 20 minutes! 3.00...done and done!! Lyft's take 4.58!! no mo!!


Drive up, see 2 old ladies with groceries, immediate cancel (don't forget wave byebye!) and Uber on.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Decided to start implementing my exit strategy. I'm only taking certain rides now and working about 3 hours a day. If that isn't worth it then I'll be done with that too.

With gas near $3 a gallon it just isn't worth staying out there to get these $3 or $4 rides which come here only once or twice an hour due to oversaturation of drivers. About 70% of the rides between 9am - 8pm here seem to be under $5.

I'm not expecting to get $15 for every trip here but like the sig says for each ride I ought to be making at least $5 for my labor and expenses. Especially considering the customer is paying $7.50+. If the customer were only paying $5 then I could understand only making $3. But that just isn't the case. The customer is paying near $8 for the rides where I make $3.



Rat said:


> Jury duty here pays $0.14/mile + $25.00/day


I was lucky. I got called in to the federal court. They pay better. Far better it appears. Here they put you on call for two weeks for it.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

HotUberMess said:


> You could probably make $100 an hour with a homeless sign, people eat that junk right up.
> 
> Idea: stand out there with a "not homeless.. Uber Driver and times are slow, anything helps God Bless". If this goes well maybe I'll try it LOL


LOL.....it irks me to see gullible people actually giving money to these panhandlers. Maybe if they were honest and the sign said. "I've heard that there are a lot of suckers who will give me dollar bills and change for nothing in return. "I am lazy and stupid, have no self respect and I prefer to do this instead of looking for a real job. Thank you".


----------



## pearl east (May 19, 2018)

melusine3 said:


> Oh, honey. Not a new car!?! If you can, get yourself a old beater that will pass Uber's requirements and drive the drunk pukers.


I don't buy any car just for Uber or Lyft. This is my personal car. I only drive 3-4 passengers per day to take a break from my work at home (online).


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

I'm still turning 20's into 100's. It's all about strategy.


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

touberornottouber said:


> Decided to start implementing my exit strategy. I'm only taking certain rides now and working about 3 hours a day. If that isn't worth it then I'll be done with that too.
> 
> With gas near $3 a gallon it just isn't worth staying out there to get these $3 or $4 rides which come here only once or twice an hour due to oversaturation of drivers. About 70% of the rides between 9am - 8pm here seem to be under $5.
> 
> ...


OH so Federal Court is like Uber XL or higher? Good to know. JMO


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

kdyrpr said:


> LOL.....it irks me to see gullible people actually giving money to these panhandlers. Maybe if they were honest and the sign said. "I've heard that there are a lot of suckers who will give me dollar bills and change for nothing in return. "I am lazy and stupid, have no self respect and I prefer to do this instead of looking for a real job. Thank you".


I see it like this but even worse.. so many of the people out there panhandling are alcoholics and addicts.. those people giving them money aren't just suckers who fell for a sob story; they're enablers helping addicts stay addicted.

To the "suckers".. please give to substance abuse programs and homeless shelters instead. ❤


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

This time of year, and with gas so high, I'm trying to drive only surge/boost. I'm part time with a good job so I can ride it out. My goals are fairly modest, but I am mostly concerned about racking up mileage on my vehicle. Anything less than $25 hr is not good.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Another thought about this:

In theory due to control of the algorithm they could determine exactly how much you will make in a given day (minus tips). For instance say someone high up for whatever crazy reason decided that a certain driver should not make more than $75 tomorrow. Since they control all of the dispatch and usually know in advance where the customer is going it would be easy to make that come true. You simply throttle the requests given to the driver and make sure that the estimated total of all rides is below $75. They might just give you 10 $4 rides spaced out over 8 hours to keep you under the cap.

If there is manipulation of pings I feel like this is a great angle for a lawsuit, especially combined with the claims of "up to $1000 a week". If it can be shown that in fact Uber controls and can cap earnings for particular drivers then there is a case for calling it fraud and also saying we are not independent contractors but rather employees with set earnings caps or targets.

I know when I first joined Uber they refered me to a video which specifically said "pings go to the closest driver". It did not say "pings go out based on 500 different factors including how much money our algorithm has predetermined you should earn that day".


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

HotUberMess said:


> I see it like this but even worse.. so many of the people out there panhandling are alcoholics and addicts.. those people giving them money aren't just suckers who fell for a sob story; they're enablers helping addicts stay addicted.
> 
> To the "suckers".. please give to substance abuse programs and homeless shelters instead. ❤


booooooooooooooooooooo,jmo


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

1.5xorbust said:


> Driving part time and big surge only (not 1.1x) is seemingly the only way this gig comes close to making any financial sense.


Just wait till rolls that new surge out!It can alway get worse.The only gig apps worth it to me is amazon and food delivery apps like caviar and amazon food delivery.Remember when we all thought Uber was going to get better in that 180 days of change.



touberornottouber said:


> It's really sad. I used to really like Uber when I started. What recently pissed me off the most was them raising rates on passengers but not giving any of it to the driver. They even had the guts to raise the per minute fee and didn't even give us a penny! We get like nine cents a minute!
> 
> When Dara first started and Travis was shown the door I had high hopes that things would improve. Instead they seemed to just get worse for the driver. What do I care about a new app? Stop treating your drivers like crap!


yeah I thought Dara was going to be better then Travis also.With Travis at least they had hourly guarantees.



Fuzzyelvis said:


> All you people telling folks they need to "learn their area" or "learn how to hustle" etc. should STFU unless you're in the exact same market and the same class (Uberx etc).
> 
> You have no idea what it's like being in a shitty market when you're in one where you can actually make money.
> 
> ...


How bad I'd Houston?


----------



## SurgeWarrior (Jun 18, 2016)

SurgeWarrior said:


> Find solace in knowing you are not alone..its very depressing and infuriates me to know that Uber and Lyft are making close to if not more than me on some trips. And the only recourse is to stop driving.
> 
> I have allowed myself to become soo angry to the point of full tilt screaming and cursing at some poor women, making shit wages in a call center across the world.
> 
> ...


Dara killed Kenny!!
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/05/27/nyregion/taxi-driver-suicide-nyc.html


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

pearl east said:


> Today I accept a request 8 minutes from my home. But the ride was only 4 minutes and I received $2.47. It took me another 8 minutes to get home. It is not worthy of working 20 minutes to make $2.47. Besides my car is a 2 month old Honda Clarity. I think Uber needs to raise the base rate. There shouldn't be any fair under $3-4.


I never heard of a Honda Charity car before,they say it's a $34,000 base price + add ons and shipping tax etc, so maybe a $40,000 car? + collision Ins,Just so you know, UBER loves you, that's why Uber loves New Bee drivers,because it takes 1-3 months for a new bee to figure out the deal, as far as what NOT to drive,and what fares not to take,not laughing, just stunned when i see Uber drivers driving expensive cars and then make $3 on a fare,any way, GL JMO


----------



## pearl east (May 19, 2018)

1974toyota said:


> I never heard of a Honda Charity car before,they say it's a $34,000 base price + add ons and shipping tax etc, so maybe a $40,000 car? + collision Ins,Just so you know, UBER loves you, that's why Uber loves New Bee drivers,because it takes 1-3 months for a new bee to figure out the deal, as far as what NOT to drive,and what fares not to take,not laughing, just stunned when i see Uber drivers driving expensive cars and then make $3 on a fare,any way, GL JMO


Yes, with taxes $42,500. But I only driver 3-5 passenger a day between 12 -4 pm. Primary goal is not for money, but to relax and for fun.


----------



## UberCheese (Sep 3, 2017)

Rat, did not your state elect twice the same propoverty bald man to run it?



Rat said:


> Jury duty here pays $0.14/mile + $25.00/day
> 
> At $4,000,000/year


----------



## fxcruiser (Apr 17, 2014)

touberornottouber said:


> Basically unless I get a long trip it is $5-$10 an hour gross. Some days it is very bad and $3 an hour. I often find myself saying "Oh I'll probably go out there and earn $20 for 5 hours" and so I just stay home on couch instead.
> 
> Also I am starting to HATE the typical demographic in my area where it is a $3-4 ride with a tip unlikely. I mean I am to the point where I will do anything to avoid these people including refusing the ping, working a different area when they usually request, or just turning off the app for a while at that time. If I get the same person like this twice a week I actually get very angry!
> 
> The pay to the driver is too low and the oversaturation of drivers is at ridiculous levels. It has been over a week since I took a ping!


Yo Brah, A rumor here in Dallas from a "friend" that works for Dallas scrUber command. They are going to INCREASE their cut right before Football season kicks (really, no pun intended) off. Bail while you can /should!


----------



## Pechenga Hussein Jackson (May 30, 2018)

touberornottouber said:


> Basically unless I get a long trip it is $5-$10 an hour gross. Some days it is very bad and $3 an hour. I often find myself saying "Oh I'll probably go out there and earn $20 for 5 hours" and so I just stay home on couch instead.
> 
> Also I am starting to HATE the typical demographic in my area where it is a $3-4 ride with a tip unlikely. I mean I am to the point where I will do anything to avoid these people including refusing the ping, working a different area when they usually request, or just turning off the app for a while at that time. If I get the same person like this twice a week I actually get very angry!
> 
> The pay to the driver is too low and the oversaturation of drivers is at ridiculous levels. It has been over a week since I took a ping!


Who is this demographic? Can you give us hints?


----------



## Uberdaddyo (Jan 3, 2018)

Gave up rideshare do dd and gh i make 15-30 bux an hour consistently. No nagging pax and free food. I rarely do ue pay is awful. Thats it stop whining about rideshare it isnt going to get better. Food delivery is where its at. Ppl tip more for their food than rides. That boggles my
mind. Their lives are in your hands


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

fxcruiser said:


> Yo Brah, A rumor here in Dallas from a "friend" that works for Dallas scrUber command. They are going to INCREASE their cut right before Football season kicks (really, no pun intended) off. Bail while you can /should!


it's all about the Uber IPO in late 2019, Uber wants the books to look better so they can sell Stock at higher prices, & original investors can jump off this train wreck,jmo



pearl east said:


> Yes, with taxes $42,500. But I only driver 3-5 passenger a day between 12 -4 pm. Primary goal is not for money, but to relax and for fun.


welp, its your car, your $$, GL, JMO



AllGold said:


> Not really.
> 
> Uber and Lyft don't limit the number of drivers because having too many drivers is actually a positive for them, not a negative (like it is for the drivers). Plus, Uber and Lyft drivers bring their own cars. McDonald's workers don't have to bring their own grills, cash registers and even food.
> 
> From Uber's perspective, they get paid the same whether there are 10 drivers in an area getting 2 rides per hour or 100 drivers getting 0.2 rides per hour (2 rides every 10 hours total). Actually, Uber makes even more when there are too many drivers because they can potentially book more rides when riders never have to wait (and switch to plan B).


BINGO, jmo


----------



## UberCheese (Sep 3, 2017)

Pechenga Hussein Jackson said:


> Who is this demographic? Can you give us hints?


Inglewood is black and Mexican with sprinkles of super elderly whites and various asians.


----------



## tarajt (May 31, 2018)

SurgeWarrior said:


> Find solace in knowing you are not alone..its very depressing and infuriates me to know that Uber and Lyft are making close to if not more than me on some trips. And the only recourse is to stop driving.
> 
> I have allowed myself to become soo angry to the point of full tilt screaming and cursing at some poor women, making shit wages in a call center across the world.
> 
> ...


Well said. It is depressing. It is depressing because you realize they are in control...no matter what, they control everything you do.


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I see you mentioned your feral cat colony. Are you working with a charity to help with the spaying and neutering? I've been doing this for years and i have found a lot of online resources to get flea treatment, medicines, etc. I work with a local charity fostering adoptable cats and trapping the feral ones to get them fixed and shots.


Unfortunately I live in Bridgeport, a city so destitute that the school kids use text books that are falling apart and where the pot holes swallow up "smart" cars.
I pay for some of the cats to be spayed and neutered with the money I make from Uber. Some of the older cats , while grateful for a meal, have never let me touch them. I do the best I can, but over the past decade I have had many of the cats disappear.... I live next to a fenced off 450 acre forest where there is at least 1 bobcat and a family of coyotes. Raccoons, wild turkeys, etc...

I tell myself that it is the web of life in motion, that there is no divine standard that would make my feline buddies any more deserving of life than the bobcat or the coyotes, but every so often a cat will do more than eat and run. It will sit by my side watching the others eat, or nuzzle my foot or something.... I feel a loss when one of these little guys or gals vanish.

Geeze... listen to me, the old man, getting a bit emotional over cats that do not even belong to me. You know, sometimes passengers ask me if I like driving for Uber, or ask what I like about it. I sometimes tell them that I actually like animals better than people, but that our 4 legged friends have not figured out smart phones yet.

Yeah, I have gotten a few "not professional" comments....


----------



## KellyC (May 8, 2017)

touberornottouber said:


> It's really sad. I used to really like Uber when I started. What recently pissed me off the most was them raising rates on passengers but not giving any of it to the driver. They even had the guts to raise the per minute fee and didn't even give us a penny! We get like nine cents a minute!
> 
> When Dara first started and Travis was shown the door I had high hopes that things would improve. Instead they seemed to just get worse for the driver. What do I care about a new app? Stop treating your drivers like crap!


Dara doesn't care about drivers any more than TK did. I think of him as TK with a nice mask & friendly-seeming disposition. He won't act out or show his @ss like TK did, but he would throw all of us over the side in a heartbeat. We're nothing to Uber.


----------



## UberCheese (Sep 3, 2017)

Travis Colonic cared enough. Remember,tips used to be included under his leadership. Now it's up to the rider.



KellyC said:


> Dara doesn't care about drivers any more than TK did. I think of him as TK with a nice mask & friendly-seeming disposition. He won't act out or show his @ss like TK did, but he would throw all of us over the side in a heartbeat. We're nothing to Uber.


----------



## Pedro Paramo66 (Jan 17, 2018)

touberornottouber said:


> Basically unless I get a long trip it is $5-$10 an hour gross. Some days it is very bad and $3 an hour. I often find myself saying "Oh I'll probably go out there and earn $20 for 5 hours" and so I just stay home on couch instead.
> 
> Also I am starting to HATE the typical demographic in my area where it is a $3-4 ride with a tip unlikely. I mean I am to the point where I will do anything to avoid these people including refusing the ping, working a different area when they usually request, or just turning off the app for a while at that time. If I get the same person like this twice a week I actually get very angry!
> 
> The pay to the driver is too low and the oversaturation of drivers is at ridiculous levels. It has been over a week since I took a ping!


Just remember, this is not about money, the important thing is that you are your own boss "Independent Contractor", you decide when to drive, you are meeting very excited and interested people, you are participating in Travis State of the art disruptive technology and you are making money aside in 16 hours daily of your spare time
Lol



father of unicorns said:


> Just remember this is a side hustle. It allows you to make extra money without having to find a part time job. This way you can set your own hours. If you were to get a PT job, then you would not have the freedom to choose your hours. After being unemployed for damn near a year, I finally found a job and have not drove in a month. I will drive weekends this summer, because I have nothing else to do since my child is visiting her mom. I will get up at 4am and work til noon. Then I will use that money earned to go have fun. Enjoy life. Uber was designed to make them money, not us.


You are a genius
Lol


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

SurgeWarrior said:


> Find solace in knowing you are not alone..its very depressing and infuriates me to know that Uber and Lyft are making close to if not more than me on some trips. And the only recourse is to stop driving.
> 
> I have allowed myself to become soo angry to the point of full tilt screaming and cursing at some poor women, making shit wages in a call center across the world.
> 
> ...


THIS! Is easily THE BEST post I've read in a long while. I'm over here laughing, crying, laughing again.
Toooo funny but sadly....I agree. I have decided to drive only when surge is REAL like for Outside Lands when short uber rides are $150.00. & following morning is also up bc drivers worked late sticking it to cheapskate pax - I'm grateful for a real job but often think ppl who work for Uber must hold their nose b4 entering the bldg.



Atom guy said:


> Uber isn't for you. It's for people who understand how to hustle. Not every trip or delivery is a winner. But you make steady progress towards whatever your daily goal it. Not cherry pick and then complain about not earning anything.


EXACTLY! If you have no hustling skillset...uber will eat you up, spit you out. Uber eats...not for me. Do that in SF...many drivers come out find car towed, ticketed, booted bc food's not ready...you can have it.


----------



## Driv0rX (May 27, 2017)

HotUberMess said:


> You could probably make $100 an hour with a homeless sign, people eat that junk right up.
> 
> Idea: stand out there with a "not homeless.. Uber Driver and times are slow, anything helps God Bless". If this goes well maybe I'll try it LOL


When i mentioned to PAX once that i make $100 a day (Los Angeles) and hobo who stands on the freeway exit makes between $100 to $300 a day one lady said "*at least you have self dignity*", that did not register too well with me, whats the difference its Hollywood here, i can have as much self dignity acting and playing hobo IMO.

However when i mentioned about how much hobo's make to another PAX she said "*at least you have an air conditioner*" now that made total sense, Cali can get very hot in the summer, that thought had me motivated for the rest of the day.


----------



## tarajt (May 31, 2018)

touberornottouber said:


> Another thought about this:
> 
> In theory due to control of the algorithm they could determine exactly how much you will make in a given day (minus tips). For instance say someone high up for whatever crazy reason decided that a certain driver should not make more than $75 tomorrow. Since they control all of the dispatch and usually know in advance where the customer is going it would be easy to make that come true. You simply throttle the requests given to the driver and make sure that the estimated total of all rides is below $75. They might just give you 10 $4 rides spaced out over 8 hours to keep you under the cap.
> 
> ...


I am with you. I would definitely pursue a lawsuit. I have had this in mind. I actually take screen shots of surge, especially near the airport, and then when I turn onto the street, the surge disappears and then I leave and turn on another street and the airport surges again. I have kept notes on patterns. They control everything. I am ready to spring into action.

Let me know if we should proceed. I know California legislation has talked about classifying as an employees and not independent contractors.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Rat said:


> Jury duty here pays $0.14/mile + $25.00/day


WOW! NJ pays nothing for commuting to/from Jury Duty, And about $5/day I believe. Basically lunch in the cafeteria. No pay for your time.


----------

